# "Syrah Silua" 60 liters planted



## Miron (Dec 25, 2007)

Setup:

Nome: "Syrah Silua" 
Data de montagem: december first of 2007

: 60 x 33 x 30 (cm)

Iluminação: 2 Arcadias Original Tropical 20 watts and 2 ldd osram t8 standard de 20 watts

Total de 80 watts.Totalizando 1,3 watts/litro.

Filtragem: ' Resun externo Hf-2002 570 Litros/Hora and UV of Ecolight de 4 watts

Substrato: 4 kilos of Humus , 2 kilos de laterita and about 6 kilos of white sand.

CO2: Complete CO2 system with a wood difusor

Decoração: Several rocks and driftwoods.

Flora:

Blyxa japonica
Cryptocoryne nurii 
Cryptocoryne wendtii 
Echinodorus tennelus "amano"
Eleocharis Parvula
Eleocharis Vivipara 
Glossostigma elationoides
Hydrocotyle verticillata 
Marlisea quadrifolia
Microsorum pteropus 
Microsorum pteropus windelov
Valisneria Nana
Vesicularia dubyana 
Vesicularia Montagnie

Fauna:

2 Gyrinocheilus aymonieri "gold"
11 Hyphessobrycon erythrostigma
*Nannostomus trifasciatus 
7 Otocinclus affinis

Invertebrados:

11 Neocaridina.sp
5 Pomacea bridge

* I order this ones in a local shop

http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l30/FlashTT/P1010001.jpg

































Please give your opinion.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Could be very nice when grown in, but I fear that your ground cover will totally hide the rocks.


----------



## Miron (Dec 25, 2007)

*"Syrah Silua" 60 liters planted 05/01/2008*

Squawkbert
I´m not afraid of it because the glossos are growing really compact and low.Sorry for my english.Thanks for coment

FRONTAL









ESQUERDA









DIREITA









CENTRO









ENTRANDO NA TOCA , HEHE









OTOCICLUS









CAMARÃO FANTASMA









COMEDOR DE ALGAS E AMPULARIAS









E ALGUNS MACROS DE MEUS CAMARÕES


















Continuem comentando.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Looking good!


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Will be very natural and nice when it's even more grown-in! Beautiful


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 17, 2007)

Very very nice. I like the driftwood.


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

How do you think about Pomacea bridge? I have 2 of them from my friend in France for 3 months ago, they're 3-4cm now but I still have no F2 generation..., I love their golden color!


----------



## Miron (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks for your coments and compliments.Blue_Dolphinvn , about the pomacea bridge , give them a little more time , when they are in couples , it takes a little longer( 1 or 2 monthes more) than when u have 3 or 4 to have the f2 generation , as u should know they are hermaphrodite so 2 of them are enough to reproduce.If i were u , i would wish to they don´t reproduce , ´cause u will need a lot of space and food( vegetables) , i started with only 2 of them and now i have more than 200!!!! I would have much more if i haven´t sell as soon as they start to multiply.

Here´s a shot of my school of Hyphessobrycon erythrostigma










See ya.


----------



## Miron (Dec 25, 2007)

Some pictures:


























See ya.


----------



## Miron (Dec 25, 2007)

Some pictures:


























See ya.


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Much frescher!  I like it
You have got a really nice Glosso carpet, just a little thicker and it will be lovey =)
Nice red colour on your E. tenellus too.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## CmLaracy (Apr 28, 2007)

well that scape certainly cleaned up nicely!


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Now thats some nice Glosso!!! This scape is shaping up VERY Nicely!! keep the updates comming I have a feeling the best is yet to come.


----------

